# Ankle Holster



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Anyone know who makes holsters for TINY ankles? Thanks.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

When I carry my P3AT in a ankle holster, I usually wear boots that are a little higher than a normal shoe so that I can strap the holster above the boot where the leg is bigger. I don't have problems with small ankles, but I do get a less sloppy fit that way than if I wear it with shoes.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Thank you. I would have never thought of that. I tried on a Galco Apache yesterday and felt like I was a six-year-old playing with a Skip-It...


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

My be this type, Mite work wright for you.
Academy - Uncle Mike's Law Enforcement Small Auto Ankle Holster


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks. I'll have to find one and try it on. Appreciated.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

i have used an uncle mikes ankle holster for years..... two adjustable velcro straps, one for above the calf and the other at the ankle..... looks like they adjust down to stick figure size!


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> i have used an uncle mikes ankle holster for years..... two adjustable velcro straps, one for above the calf and the other at the ankle..... looks like they adjust down to stick figure size!


Just my size!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Holly said:


> Thank you. I would have never thought of that. I tried on a Galco Apache yesterday and felt like I was a six-year-old playing with a Skip-It...


LOL!:anim_lol:


----------

